# Queensland Election 2012



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

I am calling Mundingburra and Townsville for the LNP, on exit polling.

This will be a rout for the ALP hierarchy.

gg


----------



## wayneL (24 March 2012)

Katter's Party doing OK too.

OMG!


----------



## Whiskers (24 March 2012)

We need Bligh to loose her seat too, to send a strong message to Gillard and co that if they carry on with their deceptive, dictatorial leadership style that they know what is best for us even if we don't like it, they will be oblitterated too.

Looks like another generation of Katter in parliamnet in Mt Isa. 

I was a bit concerned the KAP advertising attacking the LNP might work in favor of the ALP... but it looks like people are seeing the KAP as a breath of fresh air of free speech, a balancing or tempering force of the excesses of LNP,something like the greens were for the ALP. 

Interesting that the greens vote is well down too.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

Whiskers said:


> We need Bligh to loose her seat too, to send a strong message to Gillard and co that if they carry on with their deceptive, dictatorial leadership style that they know what is best for us even if we don't like it, they will be oblitterated too.
> 
> Looks like another generation of Katter in parliamnet in Mt Isa.
> 
> ...




agree Whiskers,

This is bad for Gillard and Brown.

The ALP and Greens are on the nose big time in Queensland. 

We are waiting with baseball bats for the Federal Election.

gg


----------



## indeck (24 March 2012)

i watched the ch9 telecast for a bit.  I want to punch laurence springborg in the head.  Its like he has a massive chip on his shoulder since he could never lead the LNP into favour with the public.


----------



## MrBurns (24 March 2012)

Looks like Bligh will keep her seat. probably sympathy after the floods and the way she handled that.

Whats the difference between Labor and a Toyota Tagago ?

The Toyota has more seats

(thanks ABC)


----------



## Julia (24 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> Katter's Party doing OK too.
> 
> OMG!



Yes, perhaps not so surprising as there has always been that redneck element in Queensland.  From what I can gather at this stage the Katter vote is strong in the same areas Pauline Hanson did so well several years ago.
These are, on the whole, and only imo, votes that would otherwise have largely gone to the LNP.



Whiskers said:


> We need Bligh to loose her seat too,



In the early stages it did look as though this was going to be a possibility, but she is now safe.  One of the few ALP to hold their seats.


> to send a strong message to Gillard and co that if they carry on with their deceptive, dictatorial leadership style that they know what is best for us even if we don't like it, they will be obliterated too.



Whiskers, I don't think you need to worry that the Federal bunch will be under any illusion as to the Federal factor in tonight's result.  They're unlikely to admit it publicly but they will right now be feeling pretty damn shaken up.
Excellent!

Almost best of all is the fact that the Green vote is down and that their belief that they would win their first State seat has been smashed.
Hallelujah!


----------



## dutchie (24 March 2012)

Congratulations Queensland!

Just like that lady at the shopping mall who said to Juliar - " I am not stupid !"

you have said "We are not stupid !"

The rest of Australia will join you in 18 months or less


----------



## bellenuit (24 March 2012)

Interesting point made on one of the channels tonight. It seems that the ALP must win at least 10 seats to qualify as a "party" in regards to such things as allowances for travel, postage etc.  If they do not win 10 seats, it is up to the discretion of the premier whether to allow them to claim such allowances or not. They will have to win the remaining 4 seats in doubt to get to 10.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

Wayne Swan will lose his seat in the next Federal election should these swings be translated federally.

Rudd will possibly hold his, if he recontests.

He will be the only ALP Federal member north of the Queensland border.

gg


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2012)

Tony Abbott is all powerfull - he has even been able to hypnotise the Queensland electorate.


----------



## Logique (25 March 2012)

bellenuit said:


> Interesting point made on one of the channels tonight. It seems that the ALP must win at least 10 seats to qualify as a "party" in regards to such things as allowances for travel, postage etc.  If they do not win 10 seats, it is up to the discretion of the premier whether to allow them to claim such allowances or not. They will have to win the remaining 4 seats in doubt to get to 10.



They're saying a Tarago full - 7, this morning.


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

A good result for justice, now Newman has a mammoth task ahead of him I hope he's up to it.
7 seats how pathetic, watch Gillard back away from this in a hurry


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Wayne Swan will lose his seat in the next Federal election should these swings be translated federally.
> Rudd will possibly hold his, if he recontests.
> He will be the only ALP Federal member north of the Queensland border.
> gg




Things could change a bit if Newman becomes unpopular over the next year, lets hope not.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 March 2012)

bellenuit said:


> Interesting point made on one of the channels tonight. It seems that the ALP must win at least 10 seats to qualify as a "party" in regards to such things as allowances for travel, postage etc.  If they do not win 10 seats, it is up to the discretion of the premier whether to allow them to claim such allowances or not. They will have to win the remaining 4 seats in doubt to get to 10.




Either way its all a 'mates' game. They pretend to be opposite but still have a joke and a laugh at the taxpayers expense.

I bet that even if they dont win 10 seats they still get all their tax payer funded allowances


----------



## JTLP (25 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Tony Abbott is all powerfull - he has even been able to hypnotise the Queensland electorate.




LOL what? 

I'm not from QLD but you only have to read about how much people have disliked the 20 year reign of Labor to see it was time for them to go.

Nothing to do with Abbott - don't be a lefty hater for the sake of it.


----------



## Julia (25 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Tony Abbott is all powerfull - he has even been able to hypnotise the Queensland electorate.



  JTLP, dutchie was being sarcastic, a reference to Federal Labor blaming Mr Abbott for everything they don't like.



MrBurns said:


> A good result for justice, now Newman has a mammoth task ahead of him I hope he's up to it.
> 7 seats how pathetic, watch Gillard back away from this in a hurry



This has already happened.  Just heard Anthony Albanese saying that of course the Qld election was fought purely on State issues and was largely due to the "it's time" factor of Labor having been in power here for 20 of 22 years.
You're right, all the Federal Labor luvvies will be out frantically spruiking the same message in an attempt to save the brand.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2012)

> You're right, all the Federal Labor luvvies will be out frantically spruiking the same message in an attempt to save the brand.




Labor was always going to lose in Qld, but Bligh making statements like "Campbell Newman is going to gaol" and then saying she had no evidence against him was pretty stupid.

A lot of people were disappointed with Labor selling off assets. I can't see how voting for another party that had the same policies would make them feel any better, it's cutting off their noses to spite their faces.


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2012)

Julia said:


> JTLP, dutchie was being sarcastic, a reference to Federal Labor blaming Mr Abbott for everything they don't like.




Thanks Julia - spot on (and Bobs Carr's comments of course)


----------



## Eager (25 March 2012)

JTLP said:


> LOL what?
> 
> I'm not from QLD but you only have to read about how much people have disliked the 20 year reign of Labor to see it was time for them to go.



But they have only disliked Labor enough to turf them out this time around!



JTLP said:


> Nothing to do with Abbott - don't be a lefty hater for the sake of it.



I tend to think that there actually was a fair amount of Federality hanging over this election. There shouldn't have been; it begs the question, do State elections always reflect Federal sentiment? A by-election in Victoria yesterday suggests not, as it resulted in a 4% swing to Labor, but the size of the swing in Qld yesterday suggests that it does. Surely though Queenslanders are smart enough to vote on their own State issues (whatever they were) instead of lodging a large protest vote to Canberra? The jury's out. 

I agree with your last words JTLP - there would have been a lot of Righties that have come in their pants since last night, and I expect that they will remain nonsensical for a while!


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2012)

Oh please, it’s the labor brand as a whole that is toxic. Using endless grubby tactics will do that to you. During the NSW election people were voting on both fed and state grievances.


----------



## Eager (25 March 2012)

moXJO said:


> Oh please, it’s the labor brand as a whole that is toxic. Using endless grubby tactics will do that to you. During the NSW election people were voting on both fed and state grievances.



SO: Can the Queenslanders amongst us please say why they voted for their chosen party yesterday? Was their decision based on State or Federal issues?


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2012)

Eager said:


> SO: Can the Queenslanders amongst us please say why they voted for their chosen party yesterday? Was their decision based on State or Federal issues?




State, fed or both


----------



## Eager (25 March 2012)

moXJO said:


> State, fed or both



Do you cast your vote at Federal elections based on State issues too?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 March 2012)

Eager said:


> SO: Can the Queenslanders amongst us please say why they voted for their chosen party yesterday? Was their decision based on State or Federal issues?




Both.

gg


----------



## Miss Hale (25 March 2012)

Julia said:


> This has already happened.  Just heard Anthony Albanese saying that of course the Qld election was fought purely on State issues and was largely due to the "it's time" factor of Labor having been in power here for 20 of 22 years.
> You're right, all the Federal Labor luvvies will be out frantically spruiking the same message in an attempt to save the brand.




I'm sure some of it was the 'it's time for a change' factor, as I think it was when the Howard government get thrown out federally, but to suffer such a shellacking, well Albanese is burying his head in the sand to think it just the 'it's time' factor.

I think most of the time state elections are fought on state issues but I'm sure there are always a few voters that will take out their wrath at the feds at a state election.  

I'm waiting for the 'we just didn't explain our policies well enough' excuse, that will be next  

I'm happy for Queenslanders and I hope that Newman is able to do lots of positive things for their state


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2012)

Eager said:


> Do you cast your vote at Federal elections based on State issues too?




Ummm yes 
Federal has a habit of withholding money if you don't play ball. Like the ohs harmonisation laws. There are a lot of reasons to look at the policies that will best benefit your state in conjunction with your current state government’s policy.
However a lot of people don't know politics (or care) so it’s just lib vs. lab. They don't even fully grasp the concept that it’s a state election sometimes.


----------



## Calliope (25 March 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I'm happy for Queenslanders and I hope that Newman is able to do lots of positive things for their state




Newman was the catalyst. We have been waiting for years for a proven leader to unite the LNP factions and deliver us from a union infected Labor government. Queensland will now be run on a business model.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Newman was the catalyst. We have been waiting for years for a proven leader to unite the LNP factions and deliver us from a union infected Labor government. Queensland will now be run on a business model.




Government of the people by business for business eh Calliope ?


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Government of the people by business for business eh Calliope ?




If business suffers so do the people, Govt cant employ everyone.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> If business suffers so do the people, Govt cant employ everyone.




Burnsie you have it the wrong way round, if the people suffer so does business. 

Businesses suffer because the market doesn't have the money or the desire and confidence to spend it. That's not a comment on the Qld result, just a general statement of fact.


----------



## Julia (25 March 2012)

Eager said:


> But they have only disliked Labor enough to turf them out this time around!



What this reflects more than anything, imo, is that until the LNP actually got itself together and offered a leader whom we have every reason to believe is actually competent, the electorate had little reason to change from 'the devil we knew' to use a cliche.



> I tend to think that there actually was a fair amount of Federality hanging over this election. There shouldn't have been;



In an ideal world you would be right and State elections would be fought on just State issues.  But an example of the involvement of federal factors in this instance is that the Bligh government passively accepted the carbon tax.  The LNP are completely opposed to it and will support its removal.

And then I think there's the undeniable factor that Brand Labor is totally on the nose throughout much of the country.  People are fed up, angry, frustrated.  So it's inevitable imo that some of this fury will influence their vote.
I was always going to do my bit in voting the duplicitous Bligh out but when doing so I was quite aware of an attitude of "and here's to you too, Federal Labor".



Eager said:


> SO: Can the Queenslanders amongst us please say why they voted for their chosen party yesterday? Was their decision based on State or Federal issues?



As above.  Both.


----------



## Ves (25 March 2012)

I don't think it matters who you voted for yesterday; the result was awful. A government that has vast dominance in numbers ensures there will be no effective opposition. I don't see how this can be good in the long-term.


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2012)

Ves said:


> I don't think it matters who you voted for yesterday; the result was awful. A government that has vast dominance in numbers ensures there will be no effective opposition. I don't see how this can be good in the long-term.




Labor has had a good clean out. They will rebuild, learn from their mistakes and hopefully present a better party and candidates.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 March 2012)

Ves said:


> I don't think it matters who you voted for yesterday; the result was awful. A government that has vast dominance in numbers ensures there will be no effective opposition. I don't see how this can be good in the long-term.




Equally one could say that the Labor government over the last 20 years was so flea ridden, that Queenslanders on booting it out the back door, had to make sure their foot connected well and truly forcefully with it's ar$e, to ensure it was out of the house.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Burnsie you have it the wrong way round, if the people suffer so does business.




Depends how you lok at it, business employs millions, if it's in trouble they dont hire, as is happening now.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Depends how you lok at it, business employs millions, if it's in trouble they dont hire, as is happening now.




If businesses are in trouble it's usually because people aren't buying their product, for one reason or another. Maybe they are afraid of losing their jobs, so this becomes a circular problem. People are afraid of losing their jobs so they don't spend, business's profits fall so they sack people. If this happens the economy goes down like a line of dominoes.

 If business in general wants a market they need to employ people so they have money to spend. It's probably public servants with (mostly) secure jobs that are keeping the economy going.


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> If businesses are in trouble it's usually because people aren't buying their product, for one reason or another. Maybe they are afraid of losing their jobs, so this becomes a circular problem. People are afraid of losing their jobs so they don't spend, business's profits fall so they sack people. If this happens the economy goes down like a line of dominoes.
> 
> If business in general wants a market they need to employ people so they have money to spend. It's probably public servants with (mostly) secure jobs that are keeping the economy going.




Don't forget current IR laws, flexibility in the workplace, taxes etc


----------



## JTLP (25 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Thanks Julia - spot on (and Bobs Carr's comments of course)




Thanks Julia and my humblest apologies Dutchie - tis a bit embarrassing! 

I'm just hoping for a Federal repeat


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2012)

JTLP said:


> Thanks Julia and my humblest apologies Dutchie - tis a bit embarrassing!




No apologies necessary - its often hard to tell whether its sarcasm or not with just typed words.



JTLP said:


> I'm just hoping for a Federal repeat




For Australia's sake, me too.


----------



## IFocus (25 March 2012)

Ves said:


> I don't think it matters who you voted for yesterday; the result was awful. A government that has vast dominance in numbers ensures there will be no effective opposition. I don't see how this can be good in the long-term.




Fact is its not. Labor were always going to get a shellacking but to this extent is doing Queensland no favors.

Queensland will effectively have no opposition not that any here will mind if its Labor but power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## joea (25 March 2012)

In the Qld election there were people putting up signs through out the state at dawn on election day.
There was an army of LNP helpers and members who have been waiting a long time for election day.
Would you believe some votes turned up two hrs before voting.
As for the landfall win, I think the voters voiced their opinions on the situation  of Qld, Australia and the state of the economy  of both.
The voters in Queensland made a statement.
WE ARE SICK OF INCREASED TAXES, AND CONTINUAL INCREASED PRICES IN THE COST OF LIVING. AND WE WILL NOT ACCEPT LIES.

JULIA GILLARD WE ARE COMING FOR YOU NEXT. Starting with COAG next month.
joea


----------



## Calliope (25 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Government of the people by business for business eh Calliope ?




I hope so Rumpy. It is certainly preferable to* government of the people by the unions for the unions.*


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> Fact is its not. Labor were always going to get a shellacking but to this extent is doing Queensland no favors.
> 
> Queensland will effectively have no opposition not that any here will mind if its Labor but power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely.




Labor cant even LOSE an election without doing it so bad they create a problem.


----------



## IFocus (25 March 2012)

joea said:


> WE ARE SICK OF INCREASED TAXES, AND CONTINUAL INCREASED PRICES IN THE COST OF LIVING.




Classic you are describing the WA Barnett Liberal / Nat government.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 March 2012)

So far as the cost of living is concerned, there's no easy way out as far as I can see from a "big picture" perspective. Government could of course do things like buy back the utilities, end tolls on roads etc and that would help to some extent, but a lot surely comes down to the AUD.

We desperately need a substantially lower AUD in order to avoid wiping out practically every non-mining industry we have. But a lower AUD directly translates into inflation, especially of petrol and similar fuels. The RBA is thus in a tight spot on this one - a high currency is killing us in the long term, a low one will send living costs up.


----------



## sails (25 March 2012)

Eager said:


> SO: Can the Queenslanders amongst us please say why they voted for their chosen party yesterday? Was their decision based on State or Federal issues?





Eager, how else can voters Australia wide get the message to Gillard?  She thumbs her nose at professional polls that have a good track record of showing majority voter sentiment.  She seems to refuse to listen to the people who pay her wages.  Now it seems the people have stopped listening to her.

Bligh and Gillard have both deceived their electorates with pre-election promises which they clearly did not intend to keep and, in hindsight, looks awfully like it was purely to get votes.


----------



## joea (26 March 2012)

Well I now see that Newman has got too much power.
The facts are that LNP received votes from those that normally vote for them, plus the swingers and finally from Labor voters who swung to LNP.

I sure Newman did not believe his party would  win  so many.

If Newman delegates that power to his front bench, it will become a well balanced government.
Basically he has said he wants accountability. That begins with delegation.

"The problem of power is how to achieve its responsible use rather than its irresponsible and indulgent use - of how to get men of power to live for the public rather than off the public."
Robert. F. Kennedy

Truth and Transparency will illuminate the journey of the "first 100 days", perhaps then we can then pause and make a sensible judgement.
Until then less be Australians and "give him a go"!! It should not be too much to ask.
joea


----------



## Eager (26 March 2012)

sails said:


> Eager, how else can voters Australia wide get the message to Gillard?  She thumbs her nose at professional polls that have a good track record of showing majority voter sentiment.  She seems to refuse to listen to the people who pay her wages.  Now it seems the people have stopped listening to her.
> 
> Bligh and Gillard have both deceived their electorates with pre-election promises which they clearly did not intend to keep and, in hindsight, looks awfully like it was purely to get votes.



Fair enough.

I know very little about Qld politics but have learnt a little more from these pages over the past day or so. The only thing I previously knew about Bligh is that she constantly had her head in front of the camera during the floods and Yasi (not opportunistically either) and she seemed to be popular during these crisis, showing good leadership. 

Going back to what I wrote on page 1 about the by-election in Vic that resulted in a 4% swing to Labor: Why was the electorate in that seat not concerned about Federal issues? Was it because they weren't whipped into a frenzy about them? I am assuming that in Qld, the LNP's campaign contained a fair dose of negativity about Federal matters?

I am not pretending for a moment that Labor could have retained power in Qld if the electorate voted purely on State issues, but I just wonder if it would have made much difference to the swing. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 March 2012)

They usually say when a party gets wiped out that only the "rump" of the party is left.

In this case the best word would be "topside" as it is so small and of dubious quality.

http://www.list.co.uk/article/17268-cuts-of-meat-where-your-beef-comes-from/

Also, that guy who Rudd hired and ran this election campaign should never be used by anyone in Labor again.


----------



## Calliope (26 March 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> They usually say when a party gets wiped out that only the "rump" of the party is left.
> 
> In this case the best word would be "topside" as it is so small and of dubious quality.
> 
> ...




The tactic to defame and knock off the head man was the only tactic they could have used. The ALP campaigners were very annoyed when the CMC (Crime and Misconduct Commission) cleared Newman of any wrong doing, days before the election. They thought they had the CMC in their pocket. Bruce Hawker's malicious plan fell in a heap.


----------



## Julia (26 March 2012)

Eager said:


> I know very little about Qld politics but have learnt a little more from these pages over the past day or so. The only thing I previously knew about Bligh is that she constantly had her head in front of the camera during the floods and Yasi (not opportunistically either) and she seemed to be popular during these crisis, showing good leadership.



She was just terrific at that time.  And it did seem completely genuine worry and concern that motivated her.  The polls quite rightly shot up after that but quickly returned to their lows.



> Going back to what I wrote on page 1 about the by-election in Vic that resulted in a 4% swing to Labor: Why was the electorate in that seat not concerned about Federal issues? Was it because they weren't whipped into a frenzy about them? I am assuming that in Qld, the LNP's campaign contained a fair dose of negativity about Federal matters?



I think you're ignoring the different type of population base in the two States.
Victoria has always been better for Labor.  Queensland has probably more entrenched rigidly conservative attitudes in many regional and country areas.  You can see this from the astonishing support obtained by Katter's party in this election.  I can't fathom why any, um, normal person would vote for anything that he was part of, but they have and in decent numbers.

And you're quite wrong in suggesting the LNP's campaign contained a fair dose of negativity about Federal matters.  I may have missed it but I followed the whole tedious process pretty closely and don't recall hearing anything on Federal stuff.
It was very much about the ALP making constant personal attacks on Campbell Newman, who did his best not to react and rather to get on with telling the electorate about his policies for Qld.

Just my opinion, but I reckon apart from the electorate just being totally fed up with Labor for the way they've behaved especially over the last term, they nailed down their own coffin lid with their vicious and baseless attacks on Newman, e.g. saying he would find himself in jail etc.  The people do not like this sort of personal stuff and I'd be very surprised if this wasn't the factor that drove many swinging voters to go for the LNP.

You would have to have been a resident in Queensland, Eager, to understand all the reasons why we have absolutely had it with the ALP.


----------



## joea (26 March 2012)

There are two facts that are going to come from the results of the Qld election.

I The Federal Government is attempting to short change Queenslander's on  its share of the Qld mining booty. So there are, and will be future Federal implications in Qld voters.
Federal Labor will continually attempt to dissociate the results of Qld election from the next Federal Election. (They will be proven wrong.)

2 Labor will rebuild, and they will do it from Ashgrove. Labor will not forget over the coming term, where they should have won to keep out Newman.
Just as there was no hope in the eyes of Anna Bligh in the last few months, Kate's eyes were livid with hate for the person who took away her opportunity, possibly to be a Premier of Qld. (When she conceded defeat!)
"Hell has no fury like a  woman scorned."
joea


----------



## MrBurns (26 March 2012)

> Labor heavyweights shun by-election lifeline
> Updated March 26, 2012 13:41:29
> 
> Story: Newman promises to rule Queensland with dignityRelated Story: Chisholm defends Labor's attacks on NewmanMap: QLD
> ...




Love that last bit ROFL gasp ! gasp !! choke !! choke.........


----------



## Calliope (26 March 2012)

Julia said:


> She was just terrific at that time.  And it did seem completely genuine worry and concern that motivated her.  The polls quite rightly shot up after that but quickly returned to their lows.




It was all an act and a good one too. It made a good story for the media. She has since demonstrated that she is a nasty piece of work. Graham Richardson, who spent a fair amount of time in the electorates, said the voters detested her. The results proved it.


----------



## moXJO (26 March 2012)

Eager said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I know very little about Qld politics but have learnt a little more from these pages over the past day or so. The only thing I previously knew about Bligh is that she constantly had her head in front of the camera during the floods and Yasi (not opportunistically either) and she seemed to be popular during these crisis, showing good leadership.
> 
> ...




How long had labor been in when the vic state election was on?
People might not have been to worried if it was only early days.


----------



## Eager (26 March 2012)

Julia said:


> You would have to have been a resident in Queensland, Eager, to understand all the reasons why we have absolutely had it with the ALP.



Fair enough.


----------



## Eager (26 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> It was all an act and a good one too. It made a good story for the media.



I think that is a fairly malicious statement. I'm not sure how anyone could adopt a posturing attitude during that period (except maybe, Abbott).

I hope you can gain the quality of compassion during your living years.


----------



## Calliope (26 March 2012)

Eager said:


> I think that is a fairly malicious statement. I'm not sure how anyone could adopt a posturing attitude during that period (except maybe, Abbott).
> 
> I hope you can gain the quality of compassion during your living years.




If ever a woman deserved her fate it was Bligh. Of course her flood posture was an act. She was hamming it up for the cameras...a media tart.  Under pressure her truly viscous nature came out.

I know you are smarting over the result, but I have little compassion for gullible Bligh fans.


----------



## bunyip (26 March 2012)

I was amused to see Bligh & Co begging voters for mercy after the CMC effectively squashed the smear campaign against Newman by finding that he had no case to answer. That’s the first time I’ve ever seen a government ‘run up the white flag’ by admitting in their campaign adds that they were going to lose, and imploring voters to go easy on them by not giving too much power to the victors.

It’s heartening to see that the unions can think for themselves for a change by voting out an ALP government, instead of swallowing the age old garbage that Labor is the workers party that always works in the best interests of workers.

Good riddance to Bligh and Co, ditto for Gillard and her motley crew at the next Federal election – with any luck she’ll go the same way as Bligh.


----------



## Julia (26 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> If ever a woman deserved her fate it was Bligh. Of course her flood posture was an act. She was hamming it up for the cameras...a media tart.  Under pressure her truly viscous nature came out.



You may be right, Calliope.  But even if you are, I think it's reasonable to argue that during that terrible time she did what a leader should do, and as such provided at least some comfort/reassurance when people were so desperate.
I can't think of any politician who could have better performed this role at that time.

This does not in any way make me a 'Bligh fan' but comparing her projected empathy with the wooden, token performance of Julia Gillard, she did pretty well.


----------



## Calliope (26 March 2012)

Julia said:


> .
> This does not in any way make me a 'Bligh fan' but comparing her projected empathy with the wooden, token performance of Julia Gillard, she did pretty well.




Yeah. She's a better actor than Gillard. The whole performance was well stage managed too.


----------



## DB008 (27 March 2012)

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2012/s3464141.htm


----------



## Calliope (27 March 2012)

> *SECOND-generation Inala MP AnnastaciPalaszczuk will contest the Labor leadership and is believed to have the handful of numbers needed to win*.




Her father Henry held the seat of Inala before her. He was a very popular member. I wish her well in the state's most thankless job.







http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...n-for-leadership/story-fnbt5t29-1226310843442


----------



## Ves (27 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Yeah. She's a better actor than Gillard. The whole performance was well stage managed too.




do you have any proof of this? i honestly don't think the forum needs any more rumour mongering at the moment. cheers.


----------



## wayneL (27 March 2012)

Ves said:


> do you have any proof of this? i honestly don't think the forum needs any more rumour mongering at the moment. cheers.




Yeah! The media do a good enough job already.


----------



## Calliope (27 March 2012)

Ves said:


> do you have any proof of this? i honestly don't think the forum needs any more rumour mongering at the moment. cheers.




No, only her practice of manipulating the media, and the fact that you can't trust a liar. As Bligh and her campaign directors demonstrated, you don't need any proof to make false, nasty accusations against a political opponent and his wife. If she fooled  you, then you must be very gullible.


----------



## Ves (27 March 2012)

Gee, thinking back to the Howard days...

No, I am not fooled. I don't trust any politicians. But your story sounds as much of an exaggeration as anything Bligh ever said or did.


----------



## Calliope (27 March 2012)

Ves said:


> Gee, thinking back to the Howard days...
> 
> No, I am not fooled. I don't trust any politicians. But your story sounds as much of an exaggeration as anything Bligh ever said or did.




Stiff cheddar. You'll get over it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 April 2012)

Bulimba has fallen to the LNP.




> Queensland Labor has conceded defeat in the Brisbane seat of Bulimba, leaving the party with just seven seats in the new parliament.
> And it could be reduced to six if it fails to win this month’s by-election in former premier Anna Bligh’s seat of South Brisbane.
> The Electoral Commission of Queensland held a recount of votes in the Brisbane electorate of Bulimba yesterday, after initial counts suggested the Liberal National Party’s Aaron Dillaway had won by 85 votes.
> Advertisement: Story continues below
> ...




Aaron is a good bloke, standing aside to allow Campbell Newman to run in Ashgrove.

The ALP now have 7 seats, with a loyal ALP party warrior standing against a citizen in Anna Bligh's seat of South Brisbane, later this month.

My money is on the citizen, Clem Grehan 



> Clem Grehan is your CanDo Candidate for South Brisbane.
> 
> Clem Grehan was born in Munduberra, Queensland, educated in Queensland schools, and is one of seven children.
> 
> ...




A party hack or a man who worked his way up in a large family from labourer to Project Manager.

gg


----------



## sails (6 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...The ALP now have 7 seats, with a loyal ALP party warrior standing against a citizen in Anna Bligh's seat of South Brisbane, later this month....




Didn't alp or Bligh pass up Cameron Dick to put in one of Bligh's friends.  Is she really a warrior or just hoping to ride in on Bligh's old coat tails?


----------



## Julia (6 April 2012)

sails said:


> Didn't alp or Bligh pass up Cameron Dick to put in one of Bligh's friends.  Is she really a warrior or just hoping to ride in on Bligh's old coat tails?



 No.  Cameron Dick declined to stand.
He apparently has more of a sense of self preservation than to align himself with the bedraggled band of losers.


----------



## sails (6 April 2012)

Julia said:


> No.  Cameron Dick declined to stand.
> He apparently has more of a sense of self preservation than to align himself with the bedraggled band of losers.




Thanks for the info - I obviously had that wrong!


----------



## Logique (7 April 2012)

> From GG:
> Clem's career has progressed from labourer and chainman to surveyor to lecturer to construction planner to project manager, gaining university qualifications in Surveying (at University of Queensland), Building (Singapore) and Project / Construction Management (Reading, UK).
> Clem has over 30 years of experience in land developments, and the construction of major road, rail, port and mine infrastructure from working in Queensland, Singapore, Malaysia and the US.



Impressive CV. Someone of this quality, or a Labor ex-staffer, gee tough choice.  

Let's not jump the gun, but Labor might now have trouble filling that Tarago. Exciting times for you QLDers.


----------



## sails (7 April 2012)

Logique said:


> Impressive CV. Someone of this quality, or a Labor ex-staffer, gee tough choice.
> 
> Let's not jump the gun, but Labor might now have trouble filling that Tarago. Exciting times for you QLDers.




Yes, it's a nice to be a QLDer and know that our community is not as stupid as lefties would hope...

Can't wait for the day Australia gets the opportunity to show Gillard and her whacky brand of labor what the electorate think of them. Voters have long memories.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2012)

Logique said:


> Impressive CV. Someone of this quality, or a Labor ex-staffer, gee tough choice.
> 
> Let's not jump the gun, but Labor might now have trouble filling that Tarago. Exciting times for you QLDers.




Clem Grehan for the LNP has indeed a very impressive CV, his opponent Jackie
Trad seems to have the trajectory as a Labor staffer that ensured the failure of her Labor colleagues throughout the rest of Queensland.

Having worked in Anna Bligh's office, it will be interesting to see how dirty she makes the campaign against Clem.

It beats me why the ALP cannot get a citizen to run for Labor rather than a Labor aristocrat who has been groomed to rule.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (7 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It beats me why the ALP cannot get a citizen to run for Labor rather than a Labor aristocrat who has been groomed to rule.




They could, but the byzantine way the Labor party works these days now means that it is almost impossible for a citizen to stand a chance of being preselected. They really need to fix it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> They could, but the byzantine way the Labor party works these days now means that it is almost impossible for a citizen to stand a chance of being preselected. They really need to fix it.




It is difficult to know how they can fix it.

The people they need as members, workers, tradies, and family men and women, have been marginalised by the ALP aristocrats, born to rule, incestuous and exclusive.

Most branches are composed of ageing retired workers who raised families and professionals with a green agenda.

Perhaps in states like South Australia and Tasmania, where they still hold power, they could regenerate. As far as WA, Qld, NSW and soon in the NT they are history.

A look at the ALP in the ACT would be a case study of what the ALP should not be. That might be a start.

gg


----------



## noco (10 April 2012)

VInteresting how an American Paper express what they think about our election results.





I thought this might make interesting reading from a  colourful American report on the Qld  Election results.

 Perhaps the yanks may think we are one step away from communism and they could well be right.

Subject: Aussie voters deliver stunning rebuke to socialists








how it was reported by then American Thinker !!  Very colorful indeed ..........

March 25, 2012 

Aussie voters deliver stunning rebuke to socialists
John McMahon
A political earthquake measuring 10.0 plus on the Richter scale rumbled and the accompanying unprecedented political tsunami surged over the entire State decimating the socialists in the State of Queensland as a consequence of the State election held yesterday (Saturday 24th March). 
In the 89 Seat House of Assembly the Labor Party (the socialists) had been in government for twenty (20) years with 52 seats in the House. The conservative opposition, the LNP (Liberal National Party) led by a retired Australian Army major achieved a massive swing of 17% resulting in attaining 78 Seats in the new Parliament as opposed to their 31 Seats in the previous Parliament. The socialists were reduced to a mere 7 Seats thus losing their status as an official Parliamentary party and losing public funding.
Political pundits, socialists and of course the MSM are stunned. Some of the descriptions being bandied about include: massacre, carnage, blood-bath, annihilation, decimation etc. Former Premier and predecessor of Premier Bligh, Peter Beattie, is speechless. This is a bloke who has never been lost for words.
History has been made in Australia and of course in the "Smart" State (coined by Peter Beattie) and Queenslanders have shown that they are indeed smart but not in the manner as expected by the socialists who are accustomed to assuming that their lies, their spin and their propaganda were impenetrable. Some of the Seats lost by the socialists had been held by them for 100 years.
The result means that the socialists will need some 15 years to re-build and may not warm the government benches for a generation.
Premier Bligh's last stand has been compared in a political sense to the massacre of General Custer and his troops at Little Big Horn.
General George Armstrong Custer and his 7th Calvary were massacred at Little Big Horn in an epic battle now known as Custer's Last Stand (Battle of the Greasy Grass).  in June 1876. The opposing Indian Chief was Crazy Horse.
Yesterday Generalissimo Anna Bligh and her troops were annihilated at the battle of Election Day 2012 now known as Bligh's Last Stand. The opposing General was Campbell Newman who ambushed Bligh with a strategy and tactics hereto unknown in Australian politics. He led the charge, not having a Seat in the then Parliament, but from the outside as an unelected Opposition Leader. It was a brilliant strategy. He secured a seat in the election overcoming an incumbent socialist Member who had been expected to be easily returned. Bligh has announced she is retiring from politics.
The few socialist survivors of this massacre and purge have been taken prisoner and will now be placed in isolation in a corner in the Big House for at least 15 years.
Even on the eve of this unprecedented epic battle, General Bligh's ministry of propaganda was unable to predict the carnage that would follow the next day. Some of the Leftwing MSM propagandists even likened Campbell Newman to Napoleon and his downfall at Waterloo. They had expected him to lose.
As is usual the Left was unable to discern realty. 

Page Printed from: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2012/03/aussie_voters_deliver_stunning_rebuke_to_socialists.html at March 25, 2012 - 02:26:21 PM CDT 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sails (11 April 2012)

Thanks for posting the article, Noco... 

Interesting that Australia rarely gets mentioned on US news - at least that's been the case when we have been there and also confirmed by US friends.  Our friends didn't even know that Gillard was in the states visiting Obama - didn't get a mention on their news...lol

So, this news must have been considered more newsworthy that Gillard's visit to their president...lol

And Newman is busy doing what Anna should have been doing years ago - IF she really cared about how taxpayers funds are spent, imo:

From the Courier Mail: Premier Campbell Newman slashes VIP box spending


----------



## Eager (11 April 2012)

I am constantly amazed at the amount of Australians that have such an inferiority complex that they seek out what is said by Americans about them.


----------



## moXJO (11 April 2012)

Eager said:


> I am constantly amazed at the amount of Australians that have such an inferiority complex that they seek out what is said by Americans about them.




I thought it was more a case of people from around the world coming together and hating labor.


----------



## sails (11 April 2012)

Eager said:


> I am constantly amazed at the amount of Australians that have such an inferiority complex that they seek out what is said by Americans about them.




haha - who said anything about an inferior complex?  Just because that's how you spin in doesn't make it so.

However, the article was spot on, imo...


----------



## Eager (11 April 2012)

sails said:


> However, the article was spot on, imo...



Well, that is your spin...

Touche?


----------



## sails (11 April 2012)

Eager said:


> Well, that is your spin...
> 
> Touche?




78 seats to the LNP?  It seems that the majority of QLDers agree with me...lol

Your lot might easily fit into a Tarago...


----------



## Logique (12 April 2012)

Cracker of an article Noco. Store that away, it will be useful in about 17 months time. 



> ...Queenslanders have shown that they are indeed smart, but not in the manner as expected by the socialists who are accustomed to assuming that their lies, their spin and their propaganda were impenetrable...
> 
> ...Some of the Leftwing MSM propagandists even likened Campbell Newman to Napoleon and his downfall at Waterloo. They had expected him to lose. As is usual the Left was unable to discern realty.
> 
> Page Printed from: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/...ocialists.html at March 25, 2012 - 02:26:21 PM CDT


----------



## joea (12 April 2012)

sails said:


> Your lot might easily fit into a Tarago...




Federal Labor members in Queensland will fit on a motor bike after the next election.
Not necessarily with a pillion seat. A Vespa would be suitable as we are keeping cost down in Qld.
I will give Kevie a bell to confirm if he has a suitable license.
p.s. It will be much easier to park when he visits his electorate!!!
joea


----------



## joea (17 April 2012)

The police commissioner is gone.
Now the rats in the racing game have found a pair of wings.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...owerbrokers-quit/story-e6freoof-1226330251734

Sort them out cando!!
joea


----------



## Julia (17 April 2012)

Imo Cando had no choice but to sack the Police Minister.
It beggars belief that a newly elected politician, a Cabinet Minister indeed, would do something as utterly stupid as not paying a speeding fine!

Good on Cando for his swift action, but hell, it makes you worry about his selection process.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Imo Cando had no choice but to sack the Police Minister.
> It beggars belief that a newly elected politician, a Cabinet Minister indeed, would do something as utterly stupid as not paying a speeding fine!
> 
> Good on Cando for his swift action, but hell, it makes you worry about his selection process.




A reasonable comment Julia.

I believe it is being sorted. 

It had been predicted that with such a large majority something like this might happen.

Nonetheless it is unacceptable, and has been addressed quickly.

gg


----------



## sails (17 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A reasonable comment Julia.
> 
> I believe it is being sorted.
> 
> ...





If only the Thompson allegations could be handled as swiftly...


----------



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Imo Cando had no choice but to sack the Police Minister.
> It beggars belief that a newly elected politician, a Cabinet Minister indeed, would do something as utterly stupid as not paying a speeding fine!
> 
> Good on Cando for his swift action, but hell, it makes you worry about his selection process.




It's inevitable that there are some bad apples in the mix but to be able to dispense with them and get on with it is the mark of a good Govt, unlike Gillard and Co covering up , denying and being sly and underhand.


----------



## joea (18 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Imo Cando had no choice but to sack the Police Minister.




As far as I know, CanDo accepted his resignation. He did not sack him.
joea


----------



## Julia (18 April 2012)

joea said:


> As far as I know, CanDo accepted his resignation. He did not sack him.
> joea



He told the erstwhile Police Minister that his position was untenable.
That is making it clear he is sacked.
He apparently allowed the bloke a vestige of dignity in offering his resignation, instead of the record showing he had been sacked.
Imo very well handled by CanDo.


----------



## noco (19 April 2012)

Anna certainly had whoopee with the 'piggy bank' during January, February and March.

What terrible waste by the out going government in light of the fact that no advertising should take place six months before a scheduled election.



http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...t-minute-splurge/story-e6freoof-1226332122101


----------



## IFocus (19 April 2012)

How did he get appointed as a minister in the 1st place, Cando is I think Tolate


----------



## pedalofogus (20 April 2012)

I think Campbell's handling of the Police Minister matter was spot on.  

As he said in his media conference, he had a meeting with the minister and gave him a chance to explain the situation, that explanation was unsatisfactory and Campbell was convinced that the minister had received the notice from SPOR (or whatever that agency is called) and therefore had no choice but to stand him down.

So he came across the problem, gave the minister the benefit of natural justice, and acted swiftly and fairly after that.

Very well handled.


----------



## Calliope (20 April 2012)

IFocus said:


> How did he get appointed as a minister in the 1st place, Cando is I think Tolate




So a Mandurah whale watching Greenie galah is also an expert on Qld politics.


----------



## sails (20 April 2012)

IFocus said:


> How did he get appointed as a minister in the 1st place, Cando is I think Tolate




What a hypocritical statement, IF...

And what do you say about Gillard appointing the likes of Slipper into the speaker's chair with his spendathon history?  And what about Thompson?

Tolate Gillard?  Hmmm, never heard you say anything like that.  Have a look in your labor backyard - lots of trouble there!

Pot, Kettle, Black...massively...


----------



## noco (17 June 2012)

Following the Costello report on the financial status of Queensland, I read in the local paper yesterday where we employ 210,000 public servants. Where and how this number are employed would no doubt take in police, hospital staff and teachers to a great degree. 

The report recommends the reduction of that number as a measure to cut costs but I can't invisage the reduction of the essentials as in services provided by police, hospital staff and teachers. We actually need more. I did read some where whereby the health department had two admin staff for every one medical staff so perhaps the government can trim some of that fat..

I it may also be an excuse to impliment a type of political ethnic cleansing to rid the state of ALP cronies appointed by Bligh. Her husband was the first to fall and no doubt there will be others.


----------

